# يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صاب&#1



## maarttina (9 يناير 2006)

*يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صاب&#1*

*اما صحيح اللي اختشوا ماتوا راقصات الفن الشرقي الهابط يسمنون سريعا ومايبقاش ليهم جماهير تشاهدهم 
ولكن ليهم شغلانه تانية في عصرنا هذا 
من داعرة ملاهي ليلية الي داعية اسلامية وعجبي كلمتان يحملان نفس المعني 
وكأن القدر يعاند مارتينا في كل مرة تحاول ان تثبت لنفسها ان هناك امل في اصلاح الامور في اوطاننا الضائعه والتي شردت ملايين المسيحيين في شتي بقاع العالم 
خرجت علينا قناة اوربيت الفضائية بمذيع لميع وشجيع اسمه عمرو اديب وعلي طريقة شجيع السيما يا عمور 
تخبط في الحكومة شوية والنظام شويتين وانا كنت من اكثر المعجبات بادائك الهايل التمثيلي شديد الاتقان 
وانا كنت فاكره بأه ان الامل تجدد وقال ايه بقي فيه مسلميين بيحاولوا يفكروا
واذا بي اصدم صدم العمر عند مشاهدتي لبرنامجه الاخير باوربت 
ليس لان الكلام غريب لا فقد اعتدنا عليه 
ولكن ما ازعجني اسلوب هذا الفذ المدعو عمرو اديب كيف يصل الي هذه الدرجة من الغباء والتخلف ليقول مثل هذه الكلمات
الاغرب من دعاهم ليتحدثوا عن انسان هو في الحقيقة اشرف واطهر من كل أمة هذا اللقيط ابن امنه المدعو محمد 
البرنامج ابتدي كالتالي 
الضيوف
الداعية الاسلامية حديثا !!@!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ والداعره الراقصة سابقا 
الاخت المحترمة صابرين 
والشيخ عمرو الجندي والمعروف عنه انه شيخ مخبول لا يستمع له الكثير من المسلميين 
هما دول الل جايين يتكلموا علي ابونا زكريا ويهاجموه ؟؟؟
دعونا نسترجع التاريخ اليست الاخت المحترمة صابرين هي ابنة اخت الراقصة نعيمة الصغير راقصة السينما المصرية قديما 
وهل نست تلك العاهره تاريخها الاسود وكيف كانت ؟؟؟
هل وصلت درجة البجاحه الي ان يقال عليها داعية اسلامية ؟؟
اين المصدقية يا مسلميين لا وايه هذه الداعره تتكلم عن سيدها وتاج راسها القمص زكريا بطرس 
انظروا الي دموع التماسيح وهي تقول انا لما بسمعه بيجلي صداع وبعيط يا حرام صعبتي عليي بجد يا صابريين 
ودماغك ماكنتش بتصدع وانت ببدلة الرقص واصوات الموسيقي ؟؟؟
اما من سبب لي الصدمة من كنت اعتقد انه محترم
المذيع عمرو اديب 
واذا بيه يرتدي قناع المسلم الحقيقي ويهدد ويتوعد ويقول بكل سفاقه 
ده لو كان في مصر ماكناش سبناه ولو لحظة واحده حي 
ويرد الشيخ مسألة اننا مش هنسيبه فاحنا فعلا مش هنسيبه 
ما هذا الهراء مذيع اعلامي يخرج علي قناة محترمة ليهدد الاخرين بالقتل 
وعندما نقول ان هذا هو الوجه الحقيقي للاسلام ينكروا المسلميين 
امر عجيب ان يسمح بمثل هذه الممارسات لمجرد ان واحد بيرد علي اتهامات للمسيحية عمرها 1400 سنة من القهر والظلم وتقطيع الايدي والالسنه عن الكلام 
شخص واحد بيرد يا مسلميين انزلوا وسط البلد شوفوا الكتب الموجوده  علي الارصفه وما فيها من اتهامات زائفه لانجيلنا وعقيدتنا 
اشربوا شوية من اللي احنا ذقناه يا مسلميين 
اما عن هذا الغبي المدعو عمرو اديب عاوزه اوجه كلام مهم 
عمرو مع كامل احترامي للقناة اللي عملتك مذيع انت حمار
ليس كل المسلميين ارهابيين هذا صحيح ولكن كل الارهابيين مسلميين 
فقدت مصدقيتك بدري جدا يا عمورا واعتقد ان مافعلته هيخلي كل الناس لما تشوفك تحول القناة
اما بالنسبة لصابعك اللي عاوز قطعه فانت لا تستطيع ان تقطعه لانك بكل بساطه هتتفرج علي ابونا زكريا لانه بيقولك حقائق لا تعلمها عن دينك 
عمرو ليه مافكرتش بدل التهديدات والكلام الفاضي ده تخلي شيخك المبجل يرد علي كلام ابونا زكريا ؟؟؟ مش ده كان هيكون احسن 
الاخت ماجده
اهل النار هما المسلمات زي ما قال رسولك انهم اكثر اهل النار يا ناقصة عقل ودين 
الدعية الاسلامية صابرين قصدي العاهره مش فارقه كتير 
مش عارفه ليكي عين ازاي تتكلمي بهذا الاسلوب وبتدعي لايه بالظبض ؟؟؟
بتعلمي المسلمات كيفية تطبيق اللمم ورضاعة الكبار ؟؟؟
في النهاية ابونا زكريا مش هيسكت يا مسلميين ومهما عملتوا مش هتفطعوا السنتنا مرة تانية ومسيحيين الشرق كلهم خرجوا من القفص ومش هيرجعوه تاني 
وأظن بأه كفاية كده
كفانا ظلم ومهاناه عشنا عمر يبلغ 1400 سنة اكثر من 14 قرن في مهانه 
علي البادئ تدور الدوائر يا مسلميين وها انتم الان محبوسين داخل قفص صممه لكم رسولكم الكريم بافعاله وسنة اله الاسلام 
ذوقوا مما ذقنا في الماضي رغم صلواتنا ليكم ان يفتح رب المجد اعينكم ورغم اننا مشفقين علي حالكم الا اننا لن نركع ولن نخضع وندفع الجزية مرة اخري


سلام رب المجد يكون معاكم *


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يناير 2006)

*هما نصهم كده يا مارتينا 

مع الاسف كل شوية الواحد بيعرف الاسلام كل ما بيشوف بشاعته ووشه الاسود

شكر يا مارتينا علي الموضوع القيم  *


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2006)

هههههههه, ماهو طريقة رزق برظو, يعني الشيوخ بيلغفوا لغف, فقالت الراقصة الموقرة نعيمة مصخرة الحقهم و اربح معاهم.... يا نهار مش فايت... رب قوم ذهبوا ال قوم ... لا مش دي... اه هلا افتكرتها:

رب امة ضحكت من جهلها و شذوذها و خفة عقلها و سخافتها الامم


و سو يا سو اسلامكو فضحوووووه هههههههههه


----------



## فروله (16 يناير 2006)

انتم ناس ما ينفع معاكم الكلام لانكم حثاله المجتمع و انتم ناس جهله و سوف ترون ما صنعته ايديكم مسجل لكم يوم الحساب و دلك اليوم لا ينفع فيه الندم 
الا تعلمين يا مارتينا انا الاسلام يجب ما قبله و من تاب عما فعله من دنوب يتوب الله عليه و هو ارحم الراحمين و هدا دليل علااقبال الناس عل الدين الاسلامي فقد قال الله تعالا في الحديث القدسي 
" يا ابن ادم لو اتيتني بقراب الارض خطايا ثم لقيتني لم تشرك بي شيئا اتيتك بقرابها مغفره "

يا اخوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان القردة و الخنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازير يا حثاله المجتمع 

الله ارحم بعباده من الام بطفلها يعني لداعيه صابرين تابت و ان شاء الله ربي يقبل توبتها ماله داعي تعيرونها بماضيها 
و لو سمحتي لا تقولي عن الرسول انه لقيط
لانه اشرف منك و من الخلق كلها


----------



## maarttina (16 يناير 2006)

فروله قال:
			
		

> انتم ناس ما ينفع معاكم الكلام لانكم حثاله المجتمع و انتم ناس جهله و سوف ترون ما صنعته ايديكم مسجل لكم يوم الحساب و دلك اليوم لا ينفع فيه الندم
> الا تعلمين يا مارتينا انا الاسلام يجب ما قبله و من تاب عما فعله من دنوب يتوب الله عليه و هو ارحم الراحمين و هدا دليل علااقبال الناس عل الدين الاسلامي فقد قال الله تعالا في الحديث القدسي
> " يا ابن ادم لو اتيتني بقراب الارض خطايا ثم لقيتني لم تشرك بي شيئا اتيتك بقرابها مغفره "
> 
> ...



انا ماليش دعوة بيها تابت ولا لأ انا ليه دعوة بقلة ادبها اللي ماتوقفتش عنها 
ده شخصية طالعه تهدد شخص اي ظافر منه اشرف من امة محمد اللقيط ورضاعة الكبير واللمم 
اما عن انه لقيط رديت عليبكي http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=15587#post15587 
اما عن القردة والخنازير فهذه شتائم قرأنية لا امتلك غير ان اقولك بعدها صدق الله العظيم لانك تلوتي علينا الفاظ قرأنية 
وصدقيني ربنا يرحمك من هذا الشيطان المدعو محمد ابن امنة وانا مصره ان اقول انه لقيط 
اما عن انه اشرف مني فانتي مخطئة يا فراولة لان بكل بساطه لو كنت كصابرين راقصة فانا افضل من ابن أمنة


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2006)

*طبعا من شئ غريب اننا نلاقي اعضاء بوقاحة وغرضهم الشتيمة وانا كنت فاكر اني فيه مشاركة واحدة ليكي فيها سب لشخص انما طلعوا 2 نشوفك بعد اسبوع تريحي اعصابك فيه وتراجعي نفسك وتنضفي الفاظك وتحترمي الاعضاء

ارجوا المعذرة يا اخت مارتينا علي هذا السباب ولكن انت تدرين السبب بالتاكيد الرب يباركك

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## whocares (16 يناير 2006)

مارتينا،

يسوع قال: " أحبوا اعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيك و صلوا من أجل الذين يضطهدونكم."

أنا مش كامل، و لكن كلام الرب صائب و في محله. و حتى لو صابرين تابت أنا أتمنى ذلك فربما تكوت هذه فرصة لمخافة الله و طريق لمعرفة يسوع، و أنا متأكد أنه هذه نية أبونا زكريا.

سلامه معك.


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

ما اقول غير الرب يسامحك و يباركك, و يعطيكي نعمة من عنده حتى تعرفين الطريق, فأنظري الى السبائب و الستائم التي القيتيها, و انظري ردنا... ربنا يسامحك, بس معلش الي زيك قليل الادب غير مرحب به هنا, بس نبقى نصلي ان الرب ينور عقلك....


----------



## maarttina (16 يناير 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> مارتينا،
> 
> يسوع قال: " أحبوا اعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيك و صلوا من أجل الذين يضطهدونكم."
> 
> ...




أي اله التي تعرفه وتتبعه ؟؟ 
اله الاسلام بتاع رضاعة الكبير واللمم والزنا والقتل ؟؟؟؟
صدقني كنت عاوزه اكتب لا تعليق علي ماكتبت
مينا ارجوك انت وروك ماتحذفوش مشاركات مهما كان فيها من شتيمة بالعكس خليهم يشتموا علشان تبان اخلاقهم الحقيقة 
وماتنسوش هما ليهم اسوة حسنة في اله ورسول سباب ولعان  
معلومة صغيره ليس معني انتقاضي لبرنامج او حتي انتقاضي للاسلام ان بكره المسلمين انا فعلا بطبق كلام المسيح وبحبهم جدا جدا مش منتظره من يأتي ليعلمني محبة الاعداء وتعاليم رب المجد ولتعلم انك اول من لا يطبقها فلا تدينوا لكي لا تودانوا
ورب المجد يبارك تعبكم


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

مشاركاتهم البذيئة باقية, وصمة عار على اخلاقهم و اخلاق نبيهم الي علمهم....


----------



## لازورد*** (17 يناير 2006)

اكرر وأقول من شروط المنتدى عدم التعرض للأديان السماويه بأي شتم واهانه

لكن لماذا تشتمون نبينا وقدوتنا


----------



## maarttina (17 يناير 2006)

لازورد*** قال:
			
		

> اكرر وأقول من شروط المنتدى عدم التعرض للأديان السماويه بأي شتم واهانه
> 
> لكن لماذا تشتمون نبينا وقدوتنا




سأترك الرد ل my rock
لو كانوا شايفيبن ان مخالفه للقواعد فليطردوني من المنتدي


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

لازورد*** قال:
			
		

> اكرر وأقول من شروط المنتدى عدم التعرض للأديان السماويه بأي شتم واهانه
> 
> لكن لماذا تشتمون نبينا وقدوتنا


 
شتمناه قلنا ايه يعني؟


----------



## whocares (17 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> أي اله التي تعرفه وتتبعه ؟؟
> اله الاسلام بتاع رضاعة الكبير واللمم والزنا والقتل ؟؟؟؟
> صدقني كنت عاوزه اكتب لا تعليق علي ماكتبت
> مينا ارجوك انت وروك ماتحذفوش مشاركات مهما كان فيها من شتيمة بالعكس خليهم يشتموا علشان تبان اخلاقهم الحقيقة
> ...



عزيزتي مارتينا، 

أنا لم أتكلم عن مشاعرك اتجاههم، بل أتحدث عن كلامك عن إيمانهم. ولو كان كلامك عن الإسلام صح 100%، فإن ما سيراه المسلم هو نقد تحقيري لإلهه و نبيه. فهل تفرحين إن قام أحد بالمثل؟ أنا أتكلم عن مشاعرهم همه من كلامك عليهم.  هات أي مسلم و قولي له كلامك و أتبعي كلامك بأنك تحبيهم جدا. نحب المسلمين يعني نقبلهم على الوضعية و العقلية اللي هم فيها مع التذكير بما يشابه و يخالف الإيمان المسيحي.

هذا المبدأ الذي أقصده. قومي بإستبدال كلمة بولس بـ مارتينا.

أعمال الرسل 17:
16وَبَيْنَمَا بُولُسُ يَنْتَظِرُهُمَا فِي أَثِينَا احْتَدَّتْ رُوحُهُ فِيهِ إِذْ رَأَى الْمَدِينَةَ مَمْلُوءَةً أَصْنَاماً. 17فَكَانَ يُكَلِّمُ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ الْيَهُودَ الْمُتَعَبِّدِينَ وَالَّذِينَ يُصَادِفُونَهُ فِي السُّوقِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ. 18فَقَابَلَهُ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَلاَسِفَةِ الأَبِيكُورِيِّينَ وَالرِّوَاقِيِّينَ وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ: "تُرَى مَاذَا يُرِيدُ هَذَا الْمِهْذَارُ أَنْ يَقُولَ؟" وَبَعْضٌ: "إِنَّهُ يَظْهَرُ مُنَادِياً بِآلِهَةٍ غَرِيبَةٍ" - لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَشِّرُهُمْ بِيَسُوعَ وَالْقِيَامَةِ. 19فَأَخَذُوهُ وَذَهَبُوا بِهِ إِلَى أَرِيُوسَ بَاغُوسَ قَائِلِينَ: "هَلْ يُمْكِنُنَا أَنْ نَعْرِفَ مَا هُوَ هَذَا التَّعْلِيمُ الْجَدِيدُ الَّذِي تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ. 20لأَنَّكَ تَأْتِي إِلَى مَسَامِعِنَا بِأُمُورٍ غَرِيبَةٍ فَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَعْلَمَ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ". 21أَمَّا الأَثِينِيُّونَ أَجْمَعُونَ وَالْغُرَبَاءُ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ فَلاَ يَتَفَرَّغُونَ لِشَيْءٍ آخَرَ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا أَوْ يَسْمَعُوا شَيْئاً حَديثاً. 22فَوَقَفَ بُولُسُ فِي وَسَطِ أَرِيُوسَ بَاغُوسَ وَقَالَ: "أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الأَثِينِيُّونَ أَرَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ وَجْهٍ كَأَنَّكُمْ مُتَدَيِّنُونَ كَثِيراً 23لأَنَّنِي بَيْنَمَا كُنْتُ أَجْتَازُ وَأَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَعْبُودَاتِكُمْ وَجَدْتُ أَيْضاً مَذْبَحاً مَكْتُوباً عَلَيْهِ: "لِإِلَهٍ مَجْهُولٍ". فَالَّذِي تَتَّقُونَهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَجْهَلُونَهُ هَذَا أَنَا أُنَادِي لَكُمْ بِهِ. 24الإِلَهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْعَالَمَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهِ هَذَا إِذْ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لاَ يَسْكُنُ فِي هَيَاكِلَ مَصْنُوعَةٍ بِالأَيَادِي 25وَلاَ يُخْدَمُ بِأَيَادِي النَّاسِ كَأَنَّهُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى شَيْءٍ إِذْ هُوَ يُعْطِي الْجَمِيعَ حَيَاةً وَنَفْساً وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 26وَصَنَعَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَاحِدٍ كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْكُنُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ وَحَتَمَ بِالأَوْقَاتِ الْمُعَيَّنَةِ وَبِحُدُودِ مَسْكَنِهِمْ 27لِكَيْ يَطْلُبُوا اللهَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَلَمَّسُونَهُ فَيَجِدُوهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ عَنْ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لَيْسَ بَعِيداً. 28لأَنَّنَا بِهِ نَحْيَا وَنَتَحَرَّكُ وَنُوجَدُ. كَمَا قَالَ بَعْضُ شُعَرَائِكُمْ أَيْضاً: لأَنَّنَا أَيْضاً ذُرِّيَّتُهُ. 29فَإِذْ نَحْنُ ذُرِّيَّةُ اللهِ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَظُنَّ أَنَّ اللاَّهُوتَ شَبِيهٌ بِذَهَبٍ أَوْ فِضَّةٍ أَوْ حَجَرٍ نَقْشِ صِنَاعَةِ وَاخْتِرَاعِ إِنْسَانٍ. 30فَاللَّهُ الآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا مُتَغَاضِياً عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ. 31لأَنَّهُ أَقَامَ يَوْماً هُوَ فِيهِ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَدِينَ الْمَسْكُونَةَ بِالْعَدْلِ بِرَجُلٍ قَدْ عَيَّنَهُ مُقَدِّماً لِلْجَمِيعِ إِيمَاناً إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ". 32وَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ كَانَ الْبَعْضُ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ وَالْبَعْضُ يَقُولُونَ: "سَنَسْمَعُ مِنْكَ عَنْ هَذَا أَيْضاً!". 33وَهَكَذَا خَرَجَ بُولُسُ مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ. 34وَلَكِنَّ أُنَاساً الْتَصَقُوا بِهِ وَآمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ دِيُونِيسِيُوسُ الأَرِيُوبَاغِيُّ وَامْرَأَةٌ اسْمُهَا دَامَرِسُ وَآخَرُونَ مَعَهُمَا. 

أنا أخطأت من قبل في حق الناس و مادمت تعلمت منه فسأجد وسيلة أفضل لأحترم و أحب الشخص المتحدث معه بإتباع ما اقتبسته لك عن محبة الأعداء. "فلا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا" ليس لها أي صلة في كلامي لك، لأنني بتذكيرك بكلام الرب لا أطلب المجد لنفسي و لا أريد أن أجرح مشاعرك. أنا ما أدنتك بالمرة؛ هل مجرد التذكير بكلام الرب صار إدانة؟ هناك كتاب كامل في العهد القديم اسمه "قضاة." أنا حريص عليك ... حبك للأعداء و مباركة اللاّعنين تعني أنه من واجبنا أن نُعلمهم عن إلـهنا الحبيب بأن الحياة معه أفضل بدليل نتائج و ثمار الطاعة له و تقبلنا للغير مسيحي بمحبة غير مشروطة و إيمان مشروط وليس بنعت إيمانهم حتى لو كان النعت صحيحاً. يعني تخيلي أن يأتي مسلم (و هو يعتقد أنه صح و المسيحية خطأ) و يبدأ يشتكي و يتذمر ويقبح إيماننا و يستفزنا، مثال صابرين التي تحجبت و أثارت غضبي بكلامها على أبونا زكريا (لأني شاهدت الـ كليب). هذا ليس مبرر لي كي أذكر أخطاءهم و أي سلبية في دينهم فهذه مشكلتهم و يسوع يعطينا القدرة أن نشهد له وحده و لا نعبأ بسلبيات غيرنا. أنت أخت في المسيح و لا أشاء لك سوى الخير.


----------



## whocares (17 يناير 2006)

أخي العزيز  My Rock،
يعني تخيلوا تقولوا "إلـه الإسلام بتاع رضاعة الكبير و الزنا و القتل" و مش متوقعين اعتراض المعترض؟؟

هذه الآراء بمقتضى (محكومية) إيماننا و ليس إيمانهم. فنحن نحكم بحسب تعاليم المسيح وليس القرآن. و الذي لا يعلم من هو المسيح يحتاج لأن يعلم ما هو الفرق و يتبعه بإرشاده للصواب كما فعل بولس لتابعي "الإلـه المجهول" في أثينا. فقد آمن به بعض السامعين.

و كذلك 1 كورنثوس 9:
" 14هَكَذَا أَيْضاً أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ: أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يُنَادُونَ بِالإِنْجِيلِ مِنَ الإِنْجِيلِ يَعِيشُونَ. 15أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَمْ أَسْتَعْمِلْ شَيْئاً مِنْ هَذَا وَلاَ كَتَبْتُ هَذَا لِكَيْ يَصِيرَ فِيَّ هَكَذَا. لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لِي أَنْ أَمُوتَ مِنْ أَنْ يُعَطِّلَ أَحَدٌ فَخْرِي. 16لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتُ أُبَشِّرُ فَلَيْسَ لِي فَخْرٌ إِذِ الضَّرُورَةُ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَيَّ فَوَيْلٌ لِي إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أُبَشِّرُ. 17فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَفْعَلُ هَذَا طَوْعاً فَلِي أَجْرٌ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ كَرْهاً فَقَدِ اسْتُؤْمِنْتُ عَلَى وَكَالَةٍ. 18فَمَا هُوَ أَجْرِي؟ إِذْ وَأَنَا أُبَشِّرُ أَجْعَلُ إِنْجِيلَ الْمَسِيحِ بِلاَ نَفَقَةٍ حَتَّى لَمْ أَسْتَعْمِلْ سُلْطَانِي فِي الإِنْجِيلِ. 19فَإِنِّي إِذْ كُنْتُ حُرّاً مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ اسْتَعْبَدْتُ نَفْسِي لِلْجَمِيعِ لأَرْبَحَ الأَكْثَرِينَ. 20فَصِرْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ كَيَهُودِيٍّ لأَرْبَحَ الْيَهُودَ وَلِلَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ كَأَنِّي تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ لأَرْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ 21وَلِلَّذِينَ بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ كَأَنِّي بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ - مَعَ أَنِّي لَسْتُ بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ لِلَّهِ بَلْ تَحْتَ نَامُوسٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ - لأَرْبَحَ الَّذِينَ بِلاَ نَامُوسٍ. 22صِرْتُ لِلضُّعَفَاءِ كَضَعِيفٍ لأَرْبَحَ الضُّعَفَاءَ. صِرْتُ لِلْكُلِّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لأُخَلِّصَ عَلَى كُلِّ حَالٍ قَوْماً. 23وَهَذَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ لأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ لأَكُونَ شَرِيكاً فِيهِ.


----------



## My Rock (17 يناير 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> أخي العزيز My Rock،
> يعني تخيلوا تقولوا "إلـه الإسلام بتاع رضاعة الكبير و الزنا و القتل" و مش متوقعين اعتراض المعترض؟؟
> .





كلامك صحيح, ما في حد ما متوقع اعتراض, لكن الي يقال هو حقيقة بالرغم من تأثيرها... انا شخصيا لا استخدم الاسلوب هذا الا في حالات ان يقلوا الادب على رب المجد, و كل انسان عنده غيره, و مادامت في حقل الحقائق اذن هي غيرة مشروعة...

في اشخاص لا تتبع اسلوبك ولا اسلوبي, و في ناس شهامتها ما تسمح لها ان تتقبل اهانة لرب المجد, فيتم الاجابة بحقائق لا اهانات... و تبقى كل انسان و اسلوبه الحواري


لكن احييك على لفت الانظار حبيبي... 

سلام و نعمة و ياريت يا حبايب لو نبقى مركزين بالموضوع الرئيسي و نهدئ ايضا وتيرة الحوار


----------



## لازورد*** (18 يناير 2006)

اكرر وأقول ما تقولونه ليس حقائق انما هي تفسيرا على هواااااااااااكم وليس صحيحه 

تعالى الله عما تقولون وتنزه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عما وصفتوه به


----------



## maarttina (18 يناير 2006)

whocares 
اسفة جدا علي هذا الرد بس هو ده أسلوبي ومش ناويه اغيره اما لو مش عاجب حضرتك اضف اسمي لقائمة التجاهل فلن تعود تقرأ مشاركاتي بعد ذلك 
انا مابحبش التزيين والطبطبه فانا لا استطيع ان اطلق علي بن لادن ورسوله غير انهم ارهابيين وهذا من كلام القرأن وليس كلامي


----------



## whocares (18 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> whocares
> اسفة جدا علي هذا الرد بس هو ده أسلوبي ومش ناويه اغيره اما لو مش عاجب حضرتك اضف اسمي لقائمة التجاهل فلن تعود تقرأ مشاركاتي بعد ذلك
> انا مابحبش التزيين والطبطبه فانا لا استطيع ان اطلق علي بن لادن ورسوله غير انهم ارهابيين وهذا من كلام القرأن وليس كلامي



أنا لما بتكلم أحاول دائما الإستشهاد من كلمة الله علشان ما أبرر طريقتي الشخصية فربما أكون على خطأ فالكتاب يحددني. و غلط إني أسلم نفسي لعواطفي المهتاجة لأنها تنبع من دافع الإنتقام و ليس المحبة. لذا أقتبس تعليم الكتاب، و صدقيني أنا لو أسلمت نفسي لمشاعري مش حيحصل طيب لأي إنسان يفتري على المسيح.

على العموم أتمنى أن نكون تعلمنا من بعض، و سلام الله معك.


----------



## maarttina (18 يناير 2006)

whocares قال:
			
		

> أنا لما بتكلم أحاول دائما الإستشهاد من كلمة الله علشان ما أبرر طريقتي الشخصية فربما أكون على خطأ فالكتاب يحددني. و غلط إني أسلم نفسي لعواطفي المهتاجة لأنها تنبع من دافع الإنتقام و ليس المحبة. لذا أقتبس تعليم الكتاب، و صدقيني أنا لو أسلمت نفسي لمشاعري مش حيحصل طيب لأي إنسان يفتري على المسيح.
> 
> على العموم أتمنى أن نكون تعلمنا من بعض، و سلام الله معك.


المشكلة ان مش فاهمه اصلا وجه اعتراضك علي مداخلاتي وماذا اقول انا خطئ فيها انا مجرد بناقش ليس اكثر من ذلك 
وتاني أرجع واككر واقول لك لست اتكلم من دافع اني مغتاظه او اريد الانتقام فهذه النزعه الانتقامية لست انا من امتلكها 
وانا دارسه الكتاب المقدس كويس جدا وعارفه ان محاربتي هي مع الشيطان الذيب اغو الملايين للأيمان به وانكار رب المجد وخطة خلاصه 
انا لا اكره ولا احقد علي اي مسلم ولكن انا ادوس قوات العدو ابليس بقوة رب المجد الممتلئه منها 
وتأكد انا اكثر انسانه بهذا الكون استطيع ان اتحكم بمشاعري ولا اجعلها تذهب لمناطق مرفوضه بالنسبة لي ولك ايضا 
ما اقوله هو مجرد سرد واعدلك الجملة تاني 
ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر 
انا لما بقول حقائق ليس مطلوب منه ان ازينها لكي تعجب المسلم
انا تلميذه صغيره لازلت اتعلم منك ومن غيرك بهذا المنتدي اذكرني بصلاتك


----------



## jesus love u (6 فبراير 2006)

*الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم*

*هاى مارتينا  انا اضم صوتى لصوتك وادعو المسيحين لدخول غرفة**ابونا* *القمص زكريا بطرس و السيده ناهد متولى على البالتوك برنامج دردشه جميل جدا :t14: بس ادخل *

*على روم *
+ISLAM OR CHRISTIANTY  FZKARIA+
*ادخل وحمل البرنامج من هنا*
*http://www.paltalk.com/download.html*


----------



## maarttina (6 فبراير 2006)

علي العموم هنا او البالتوك واحد كلها اماكن تخدم اسم الرب ورغم خدمتي علي البالتوك الا اني فخوره بوجودي في هذا المنتدي مع ناس بحس معاهم بالمحبة والاخوة المسيحية وحياة الشركه من غير خوف ولا قلق 
انا بجد محظوظه وبشكر ربنا من اجل كل اخواتي في المنتدي
نحب نشوف مشاركات اكتر منك اخي jesus love u


----------



## ايمان (18 يونيو 2006)

*المفروض تعرفوا انتوا بتتكلموا على ايه وب&#1593*

:smil6: هاي عليكم كلكم
يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير و دايما يا رب تكونوا مبسوطين  وتحققوا  كل احلامكم 
انا مصرية مسلمة بعتز باسلامي قوي زي مانتي بتعتزي بمسيحيتك  
بس ده مش معناه ابدا اني اشتم او اسب في نبي من انبياء الله  او في دين من الاديان الي انا متاكدة انها من عند الله زي مانتوا بتعملوا 
اموت واعرف انتوا محموقين على ايه عمالين نازلين شتيمة في سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى عيسى وموسى وكل الانبياء والرسل السلام 
خليني ارد على كل نقطة من الي الي قالتهم الاخت المحترمة قوي صاحبة الموضوع:
1- بالنسبة انك قولتي على شتيمتك لسيدنا محمد وكلامك عنه باستهتار طبعا مش حرد عليكي لاني مسلمة محترمة ما قدرش او استجري اني اقول حاجة عن رسولك عيسى  عليه وعلى كل الرسل افضل الصلاة والسلام 
 كل الي اقدر اقوله  اعرفي كويس الي انتي بتتكلمي عليه وبعدين ابقى اتكلمي وانا ححاول اكتبلكم موضوع عن الرسول الكريم عشان يمكن تعرفوا اي حاجة بسيطة 
2- بالنسبة لعمرو اديب انا مانكرش انه غلطان لما يشتم حد من المقدسين الي عندكم او اي حد عندكم بس مانتوا كمان بتشتموا اهو بقى مفيش حد احسن من حد
3- بالنسبة لصابرين انا طبعا مش جاية هنا ادافع عنها كل الي عايزة اقوله ان احنا في دينا الاصل هو العدالة 
والعدالة دي اعظم معانيها ان مهما الانسان غلط و ازنب  في حق ربنا ممكن في لحظة صفاء وصدق وتوبة  يرجع عن كل الي عمله  ويتوب لربنا ويرجع زي مااتول من غير ولا زنب 
اما ازا غلط الانسان في اي انسان فشرط التوبة انه يرد الحق لاصحابه وبعدين يتوب الى الله عز وجل 
بالنسبة لاي فنانة كانت بتعمل اي حاجة غلط واصبحت داعية فهى حرة  في الي كانت بتعمله والي اصبحت بتعمله دلوقتي  وربنا هو الي حيحسبها على نيتها وقصدها من كل ده 
قصدي ان احنا مش لازم نتعب نفسنا ونقعد نفكر مين من جواه كويس ومين من جواه مش كويس عشان دي حاجة مش حنقدر نعرفها
4- بالنسبة بقة انكم خلاص مش حتسكتوا وحتتكلموا عن نفسكم وعن دينكم ياريت 
يااااااااااااااااااااريت :close_temتتكلموا بس بادب
من غير  ماتعملولكم مسرحية تشتموا فيها سيدنا محمد او تدخلوا على النت تكتبوا مواضيع هبلة كلها شتيمة من غير ما تقولوا كلمة واحدة مفيدة ممكن ننقاشكم فيها او حتى نرد عليكم فيها
5- بالنسبة للارهاب عايزة اقولكم ان مفيش مسلم بيفهم اقل مبادئ الاسلام ممكن يقتل اخوه المسلم او المسيحي او حتى اليهودي الي معاه في نفس البلد او حتى في بلد تانية وده لان الاية القرانية واضحة وصريحة قال تعالى( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في دينكم ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم والله يحب المقسطين (8) انما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين واخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا عل اخراجكم ان تولوهم ) صدق الله العظيم
وصاحب  العقل يميز بقة
6- بالنسبة ان النساء ناقصات عقل ودين فهى كلمة الرسول الكريم قالها فعلا بس ده مش معناه زي ما الناس فاكرة انه بيهين النساء لان الرسول  والدين الي اكرم الحيوان والحشرات اكيد مش حيهين النساء 
لكن خليني اقولكم معناها 
ناقصات عقل ك يقصد بيها انهم عندهم عاطفة زيادة بمعنى ان النساء عندهم عاطفة واحساس زيادة عن الرجالة بالتالي لما تيجي تفكر البنت في اي حاجة او تاخد قرار بتستخدم عاطفتها واحساسها اكتر ما بتستخدم عقلها يعنى بتفكر بقلبها اكتر من عقلها زي مااحنا بنقول وبالتالي بتبقى قراراتها وافعالها كانها ناقصة عقل 
اما ناقصة دين فهي حقيقة هي كمان لان كل نساء الدنيا بيجيلهم حاجة اسمها  period
كمان بيجيلهم فترة بعد الولادة لمدة 40 يوم بيقى الفترتين دول فترة نزيف للبنات في دينا رحمة للنساء  والبنات ربنا بيرفع عنهم  معظم الفروض واولها الصلاة والصيام وبالتالي فاحنا فعلا نعتبر دينيا ناقصين عن الرجالة الي مفيش اي فرض بيترفع من عليهم طول عمرهم من اول ما يكونوابالغين      



  يارب الاقى على ردى ده ردود محترمة على عكس الي شوفته او حتى يكون فيه مصداقية في موقعكم ويتنشر الرد اصلا  انا برحب باي حد يحب يتناقش معايا في اي حاجة تخص الموضوع ده يارب تنجحي يا صاحبة الموضوع على اساس انك بتدرسي زي ما قولتي:smile02


----------



## ايمان (18 يونيو 2006)

*المفروض تعرفوا انتوا بتتكلموا على ايه وب&#1593*

:smil6: هاي عليكم كلكم
يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير و دايما يا رب تكونوا مبسوطين  وتحققوا  كل احلامكم 
انا مصرية مسلمة بعتز باسلامي قوي زي مانتي بتعتزي بمسيحيتك  
بس ده مش معناه ابدا اني اشتم او اسب في نبي من انبياء الله  او في دين من الاديان الي انا متاكدة انها من عند الله زي مانتوا بتعملوا 
اموت واعرف انتوا محموقين على ايه عمالين نازلين شتيمة في سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى عيسى وموسى وكل الانبياء والرسل السلام 
خليني ارد على كل نقطة من الي الي قالتهم الاخت المحترمة قوي صاحبة الموضوع:
1- بالنسبة انك قولتي على شتيمتك لسيدنا محمد وكلامك عنه باستهتار طبعا مش حرد عليكي لاني مسلمة محترمة ما قدرش او استجري اني اقول حاجة عن رسولك عيسى  عليه وعلى كل الرسل افضل الصلاة والسلام 
 كل الي اقدر اقوله  اعرفي كويس الي انتي بتتكلمي عليه وبعدين ابقى اتكلمي وانا ححاول اكتبلكم موضوع عن الرسول الكريم عشان يمكن تعرفوا اي حاجة بسيطة 
2- بالنسبة لعمرو اديب انا مانكرش انه غلطان لما يشتم حد من المقدسين الي عندكم او اي حد عندكم بس مانتوا كمان بتشتموا اهو بقى مفيش حد احسن من حد
3- بالنسبة لصابرين انا طبعا مش جاية هنا ادافع عنها كل الي عايزة اقوله ان احنا في دينا الاصل هو العدالة 
والعدالة دي اعظم معانيها ان مهما الانسان غلط و ازنب  في حق ربنا ممكن في لحظة صفاء وصدق وتوبة  يرجع عن كل الي عمله  ويتوب لربنا ويرجع زي مااتول من غير ولا زنب 
اما ازا غلط الانسان في اي انسان فشرط التوبة انه يرد الحق لاصحابه وبعدين يتوب الى الله عز وجل 
بالنسبة لاي فنانة كانت بتعمل اي حاجة غلط واصبحت داعية فهى حرة  في الي كانت بتعمله والي اصبحت بتعمله دلوقتي  وربنا هو الي حيحسبها على نيتها وقصدها من كل ده 
قصدي ان احنا مش لازم نتعب نفسنا ونقعد نفكر مين من جواه كويس ومين من جواه مش كويس عشان دي حاجة مش حنقدر نعرفها
4- بالنسبة بقة انكم خلاص مش حتسكتوا وحتتكلموا عن نفسكم وعن دينكم ياريت 
يااااااااااااااااااااريت :close_temتتكلموا بس بادب
من غير  ماتعملولكم مسرحية تشتموا فيها سيدنا محمد او تدخلوا على النت تكتبوا مواضيع هبلة كلها شتيمة من غير ما تقولوا كلمة واحدة مفيدة ممكن ننقاشكم فيها او حتى نرد عليكم فيها
5- بالنسبة للارهاب عايزة اقولكم ان مفيش مسلم بيفهم اقل مبادئ الاسلام ممكن يقتل اخوه المسلم او المسيحي او حتى اليهودي الي معاه في نفس البلد او حتى في بلد تانية وده لان الاية القرانية واضحة وصريحة قال تعالى( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في دينكم ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم والله يحب المقسطين (8) انما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين واخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا عل اخراجكم ان تولوهم ) صدق الله العظيم
وصاحب  العقل يميز بقة
6- بالنسبة ان النساء ناقصات عقل ودين فهى كلمة الرسول الكريم قالها فعلا بس ده مش معناه زي ما الناس فاكرة انه بيهين النساء لان الرسول  والدين الي اكرم الحيوان والحشرات اكيد مش حيهين النساء 
لكن خليني اقولكم معناها 
ناقصات عقل ك يقصد بيها انهم عندهم عاطفة زيادة بمعنى ان النساء عندهم عاطفة واحساس زيادة عن الرجالة بالتالي لما تيجي تفكر البنت في اي حاجة او تاخد قرار بتستخدم عاطفتها واحساسها اكتر ما بتستخدم عقلها يعنى بتفكر بقلبها اكتر من عقلها زي مااحنا بنقول وبالتالي بتبقى قراراتها وافعالها كانها ناقصة عقل 
اما ناقصة دين فهي حقيقة هي كمان لان كل نساء الدنيا بيجيلهم حاجة اسمها  period
كمان بيجيلهم فترة بعد الولادة لمدة 40 يوم بيقى الفترتين دول فترة نزيف للبنات في دينا رحمة للنساء  والبنات ربنا بيرفع عنهم  معظم الفروض واولها الصلاة والصيام وبالتالي فاحنا فعلا نعتبر دينيا ناقصين عن الرجالة الي مفيش اي فرض بيترفع من عليهم طول عمرهم من اول ما يكونوابالغين      



  يارب الاقى على ردى ده ردود محترمة على عكس الي شوفته او حتى يكون فيه مصداقية في موقعكم ويتنشر الرد اصلا  انا برحب باي حد يحب يتناقش معايا في اي حاجة تخص الموضوع ده يارب تنجحي يا صاحبة الموضوع على اساس انك بتدرسي زي ما قولتي:smile02


----------



## ايمان (18 يونيو 2006)

*المفروض تعرفوا انتوا بتتكلموا على ايه وب&#1593*

:smil6: هاي عليكم كلكم
يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير و دايما يا رب تكونوا مبسوطين  وتحققوا  كل احلامكم 
انا مصرية مسلمة بعتز باسلامي قوي زي مانتي بتعتزي بمسيحيتك  
بس ده مش معناه ابدا اني اشتم او اسب في نبي من انبياء الله  او في دين من الاديان الي انا متاكدة انها من عند الله زي مانتوا بتعملوا 
اموت واعرف انتوا محموقين على ايه عمالين نازلين شتيمة في سيد الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى عيسى وموسى وكل الانبياء والرسل السلام 
خليني ارد على كل نقطة من الي الي قالتهم الاخت المحترمة قوي صاحبة الموضوع:
1- بالنسبة انك قولتي على شتيمتك لسيدنا محمد وكلامك عنه باستهتار طبعا مش حرد عليكي لاني مسلمة محترمة ما قدرش او استجري اني اقول حاجة عن رسولك عيسى  عليه وعلى كل الرسل افضل الصلاة والسلام 
 كل الي اقدر اقوله  اعرفي كويس الي انتي بتتكلمي عليه وبعدين ابقى اتكلمي وانا ححاول اكتبلكم موضوع عن الرسول الكريم عشان يمكن تعرفوا اي حاجة بسيطة 
2- بالنسبة لعمرو اديب انا مانكرش انه غلطان لما يشتم حد من المقدسين الي عندكم او اي حد عندكم بس مانتوا كمان بتشتموا اهو بقى مفيش حد احسن من حد
3- بالنسبة لصابرين انا طبعا مش جاية هنا ادافع عنها كل الي عايزة اقوله ان احنا في دينا الاصل هو العدالة 
والعدالة دي اعظم معانيها ان مهما الانسان غلط و ازنب  في حق ربنا ممكن في لحظة صفاء وصدق وتوبة  يرجع عن كل الي عمله  ويتوب لربنا ويرجع زي مااتول من غير ولا زنب 
اما ازا غلط الانسان في اي انسان فشرط التوبة انه يرد الحق لاصحابه وبعدين يتوب الى الله عز وجل 
بالنسبة لاي فنانة كانت بتعمل اي حاجة غلط واصبحت داعية فهى حرة  في الي كانت بتعمله والي اصبحت بتعمله دلوقتي  وربنا هو الي حيحسبها على نيتها وقصدها من كل ده 
قصدي ان احنا مش لازم نتعب نفسنا ونقعد نفكر مين من جواه كويس ومين من جواه مش كويس عشان دي حاجة مش حنقدر نعرفها
4- بالنسبة بقة انكم خلاص مش حتسكتوا وحتتكلموا عن نفسكم وعن دينكم ياريت 
يااااااااااااااااااااريت :close_temتتكلموا بس بادب
من غير  ماتعملولكم مسرحية تشتموا فيها سيدنا محمد او تدخلوا على النت تكتبوا مواضيع هبلة كلها شتيمة من غير ما تقولوا كلمة واحدة مفيدة ممكن ننقاشكم فيها او حتى نرد عليكم فيها
5- بالنسبة للارهاب عايزة اقولكم ان مفيش مسلم بيفهم اقل مبادئ الاسلام ممكن يقتل اخوه المسلم او المسيحي او حتى اليهودي الي معاه في نفس البلد او حتى في بلد تانية وده لان الاية القرانية واضحة وصريحة قال تعالى( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في دينكم ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم والله يحب المقسطين (8) انما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين واخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا عل اخراجكم ان تولوهم ) صدق الله العظيم
وصاحب  العقل يميز بقة
6- بالنسبة ان النساء ناقصات عقل ودين فهى كلمة الرسول الكريم قالها فعلا بس ده مش معناه زي ما الناس فاكرة انه بيهين النساء لان الرسول  والدين الي اكرم الحيوان والحشرات اكيد مش حيهين النساء 
لكن خليني اقولكم معناها 
ناقصات عقل ك يقصد بيها انهم عندهم عاطفة زيادة بمعنى ان النساء عندهم عاطفة واحساس زيادة عن الرجالة بالتالي لما تيجي تفكر البنت في اي حاجة او تاخد قرار بتستخدم عاطفتها واحساسها اكتر ما بتستخدم عقلها يعنى بتفكر بقلبها اكتر من عقلها زي مااحنا بنقول وبالتالي بتبقى قراراتها وافعالها كانها ناقصة عقل 
اما ناقصة دين فهي حقيقة هي كمان لان كل نساء الدنيا بيجيلهم حاجة اسمها  period
كمان بيجيلهم فترة بعد الولادة لمدة 40 يوم بيقى الفترتين دول فترة نزيف للبنات في دينا رحمة للنساء  والبنات ربنا بيرفع عنهم  معظم الفروض واولها الصلاة والصيام وبالتالي فاحنا فعلا نعتبر دينيا ناقصين عن الرجالة الي مفيش اي فرض بيترفع من عليهم طول عمرهم من اول ما يكونوابالغين      



  يارب الاقى على ردى ده ردود محترمة على عكس الي شوفته او حتى يكون فيه مصداقية في موقعكم ويتنشر الرد اصلا  انا برحب باي حد يحب يتناقش معايا في اي حاجة تخص الموضوع ده يارب تنجحي يا صاحبة الموضوع على اساس انك بتدرسي زي ما قولتي:smile02


----------



## محترم (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

انا بوجه كلامى لكاتب الموضوع انت للاسف طلعت انسان زبراله لانك حمار ومش فاهم حاجه خالص يعنى جاهل اولا لفظك انك تقول على صابرين انها داعره او عاهره يدل على ان كل المسيحيين متخلفين فنيا وثقافيا وبلاش تغلط فى انسانه اكيد احسن منك بكتير لانها ببساطه حتى لو كانت غلطانه فى الاول الا انها رجعت لصوابها فى الاخر وجزمه الشيخ خالد الجندى برقبه البابا شنوده بتاعكو الى كل مايطلع فى برنامج معندوش كلام غير النكت البايخه والكلام الى ملوش لازمه ومتنساش جريده النبا كتبت ايه عن القسيس بتاعكو ولا الصور اظن ان ديه فضيحة لكل المسيحين يبقاا تخرسو ومتتكلموش عن اسيادكو وعلى فكره سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام بريء منكو ومن افعالكو الى بتدل على اصلكو الواطى وكنت عاوزه افكرك بدكتور الاسنان عمل نفس الى عمله القسيس ولا تحب افكرك وعلى فكره مصر دوله اسلاميه وهتفضل اسلاميه على طول والقفص الى انت بتقول انكو خرجتو منه بالعكس ده وهم لانكو عايشين فيه وهتفضلو فيه على طول لان ببساطه مفتاحه معانا احنا المسلمين وبالنسبه لعمرو اديب خوفك من تهديده فى محله وكلامه الى انت شايفه غريب بالنسبه لك غريب لان المسايحه كلهم كده متخلفين ومبتفهموش وكويس اوى ان احنا عرفنا انو رعبكو للدرجادى   ونصيحه منى اوعى تغلط فى اسيادك مره تانيه على شان ممكن يولعو فى القفص الى انتو فيه لانكو مجرد شويه صراصير ممكن ندوسكو بجزمتنا


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .                  لماذا كل هذه الكراهة للمسلمين  ان ديننا يدعونا
الى المحبة و السلام ,فلماذا كل هذا الكره و لماذا كل هذا الهجوم على هذا الاعلامى الشهير المحبوب (عمرو اديب) ولن اقول اكثر من بعض هذه الايات من كتاب القران الكريم (قل هو الله احد . الله الصمد . لم يلد و لم يولد . ولم يكن له كفوا احد ) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

_لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله_


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الا يوجد منكم رجل يرد على ما نقولون سفهكم الله


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم اخر الانبياء و المرسلين


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الا يوجد منكم رجل ايها المسيحين حتى يرد علينا


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*يرد عليك في ايه انت الي نافخ نفسك؟*


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

_بسم الله الرحمن _الرحيم .قل يايها الكافرون لا اعبد ما تعبدون و لاانتم عابدون ما اعبد و لا انا عابد ماعبدتم و لا انتم عابدون ما اعبد لكم دين و لى دين . صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

_بالتاكيد لا يوجد عندكم رد و الله اكبر و لله الحمد                                                                                    (محمد)_


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ماذا تعرفون عن ديننا ايه المتعجرفين


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههه عمرك كام يا ولى انت؟*

*ارد عليك فيه ايه بس؟*

*الواد يا محشش يا شار بول بعير *


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انكم لا تعرفون غير السب اما الحوار الموضوعى الذى تتشدقون به لا تجيدون استعماله


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

تردون على ما تقولون من سب لنبينا محمد الذى ارسله الله الواحد القهار


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

رمزى قال:


> انكم لا تعرفون غير السب اما الحوار الموضوعى الذى تتشدقون به لا تجيدون استعماله


 

*مين عم بيسب و يدعونا بالكفرة  و المتعجرفين؟*

*ما تصحى يا اخ!*


----------



## رمزى (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ها فين الرد


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*حتبطل لعب في الردود ولا الغي عضويتك؟*


----------



## رمزى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

_تلغى ما تلغيش ما يهمنيش:t32: _​


----------



## رمزى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

بس قبل ما تلغى هات حاجة تلاعبت فيها فى الردود


----------



## رمزى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ها فين الرد


----------



## رمزى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب           (طظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ)


----------



## رمزى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*سب النبى محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .اريد ان اسال سؤال. لماذا كلما تتحدثون عن المسلمين تتحدثون عن العلاقات الجنسية . هل هذا هو الشىء الوحيد الذى تعرفوه عنا . انسيتم اننا من حرر مصر من اتتار و منحناكم كامل حريتكم . انسيتم العهد الذى اعطاكم اياه (عمر بن الخطاب) فى فلسطين والذى كان يتضمن بعض البنود من اهمها (الا تمس كنائسكم و لا صلبانكم ولا ان يكره احد على ان يترك دينه ) انسيتم هذا . اننا نريد ان نفتح معكم صفحة جديدة فهل من احد يمد يده لنا بالسلام ام انكم تريدون ان تسبوا نبينا فقط فهذه رسالة سلام منى اليكم                        :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## رمزى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

سامضى الان واريد ان ارى ردكم


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

maarttina قال:


> انا ماليش دعوة بيها تابت ولا لأ انا ليه دعوة بقلة ادبها اللي ماتوقفتش عنها
> ده شخصية طالعه تهدد شخص اي ظافر منه اشرف من امة محمد اللقيط ورضاعة الكبير واللمم
> اما عن انه لقيط رديت عليبكي http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=15587#post15587
> اما عن القردة والخنازير فهذه شتائم قرأنية لا امتلك غير ان اقولك بعدها صدق الله العظيم لانك تلوتي علينا الفاظ قرأنية
> ...


 

بدون تعليق!


----------



## رمزى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى فى الاسلام


----------



## فادية (25 أكتوبر 2006)

في انتظار الداعيه الاسلاميه الجديدة سهير رمزي عن قريب 
المشكله انهم بعد ما كانو يطلعو عراة في التلفزيون بقو دلوقتي يطلعو كماااااااااان في التلفزيون بس محجبات يعني قبل كانو يعرضون اجسادهم ودلوقتي بيعرضو اسلامهم 
طيب انا عندي سؤال هنا للمسلمين 
صابرين كانت في يوم من الايام عاهرة فاجرة 
وانتو عندكم عقوبه الفجور هي الرجم 
وين كان قرأنكم منها ومن غيرها وانتو تشوفوهم عاهرات زانيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والا انتم بترجمو الي انتو عايزينو وبتسامحو الي انتو عايزنو


----------



## مسلمة عقلانية (27 أكتوبر 2006)

وهو يعنى كان حد بيطبق عقوبة الرجم على كل الحريمات عشان يطبقوها على الممثلة وبعدين احنا بقى عندنا ماينفعش تتهمى حد بالفجور غير لما تجيبى اربعه شهداء على ذلك ماعدا ذلك مالكيش حاجة عند هذه المرأة عرض المرأة اشرف واغلى ممن انه يمتهن بالشك او الكلام الجزافى ده مبدئيا بالنسبة بقى لقلة الادب وطوله اللسان فده توقعته لما دخلت المنتدى زى ماتوقعت بالظبط محدش بيطرد غير المسلمين والنصارى يتكلموا براحتهم والشتيمة بتجيب شتيمة بس المشكلة انى ماينفعش اشتم المسيح وانتوا باخلاقك العالية ممكن تشتموا المصطفى لسببين أولا لان المنتدى بتاعكوا هايصين فيه براحتكوا... وثانيا لان اخلاقكوا عااااالية بزيادة حبتين ...........................بس .....كفايه عليكوا كده


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> وهو يعنى كان حد بيطبق عقوبة الرجم على كل الحريمات عشان يطبقوها على الممثلة وبعدين احنا بقى عندنا ماينفعش تتهمى حد بالفجور غير لما تجيبى اربعه شهداء على ذلك ماعدا ذلك مالكيش حاجة عند هذه المرأة عرض المرأة اشرف واغلى ممن انه يمتهن بالشك او الكلام الجزافى ده مبدئيا بالنسبة بقى لقلة الادب وطوله اللسان فده توقعته لما دخلت المنتدى زى ماتوقعت بالظبط محدش بيطرد غير المسلمين والنصارى يتكلموا براحتهم والشتيمة بتجيب شتيمة بس المشكلة انى ماينفعش اشتم المسيح وانتوا باخلاقك العالية ممكن تشتموا المصطفى لسببين أولا لان المنتدى بتاعكوا هايصين فيه براحتكوا... وثانيا لان اخلاقكوا عااااالية بزيادة حبتين ...........................بس .....كفايه عليكوا كده


 
*يعني لو واحد لقي مراته بتخونه قدام حبابي عنيه *

*يروح يجيب 4 شهود عدل يعني اربع رجالة *

*او يجيب 8 حريم لاني السيدة عندكم نص عقل :smil12: *

*ويروح يا اكد خيانة مراته :t33: *

*صحيح امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم*


----------



## فادية (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> وهو يعنى كان حد بيطبق عقوبة الرجم على كل الحريمات عشان يطبقوها على الممثلة وبعدين احنا بقى عندنا ماينفعش تتهمى حد بالفجور غير لما تجيبى اربعه شهداء على ذلك ماعدا ذلك مالكيش حاجة عند هذه المرأة عرض المرأة اشرف واغلى ممن انه يمتهن بالشك او الكلام الجزافى ده مبدئيا بالنسبة بقى لقلة الادب وطوله اللسان فده توقعته لما دخلت المنتدى زى ماتوقعت بالظبط محدش بيطرد غير المسلمين والنصارى يتكلموا براحتهم والشتيمة بتجيب شتيمة بس المشكلة انى ماينفعش اشتم المسيح وانتوا باخلاقك العالية ممكن تشتموا المصطفى لسببين أولا لان المنتدى بتاعكوا هايصين فيه براحتكوا... وثانيا لان اخلاقكوا عااااالية بزيادة حبتين ...........................بس .....كفايه عليكوا كده




اربع شهود ايه يا عقلانيه انتي 
دول كانو بيطلعو في التلفزيون يعني بيشفوهم ملايين البشر مش اربعه 
يعني لازم ترجموهم مليون مرة 
والا هي العقوبه على ناس وناس 
وزي ما قالي اخويه Coptic Man
الراجل لما يشوف مرتو بتزني لازم يروح يجيب لها شهود 
عشان تترجم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعني الي ما يشتري يتفرج !!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يكون فعونكم على الجهل الي انتو فيه :t32:


----------



## lord11 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

زعلانه اوي عشان بيشتموا في زكريا بطرس
ومش زعلتي لما زكريا بطرس وهو بيقول الاله بينزل في البراز
مش زعلتي من الاهانه لرب العالمين؟
هل زكريا بطرس اصبح رجل دين اسلامي حتى يخصص برامج لمهاجمة الاسلام
وبعدين ياهانم المسلمين بيردوا على كلام زكريا بطرس
وممكن تدخلي المواقع الاسلاميه وتشوفي الردود
ومنهم كمان الردود المفحمه للشيخ عبدالله بدر على زكريا بطرس
وبعدين صحيح صابرين كانت مش كويسه زمان بس ربنا تاب عليها
وانتي مستكتره عليها التوبه
عقبال لما تتوبي انتي كمان وربنا يهديكي


----------



## lord11 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اربع شهود ايه يا عقلانيه انتي
> دول كانو بيطلعو في التلفزيون يعني بيشفوهم ملايين البشر مش اربعه
> يعني لازم ترجموهم مليون مرة
> والا هي العقوبه على ناس وناس
> ...



هو انتي مش وراكي شغلانه في الدنيا غير سب وشتم المسلمين
ليه مفيش مره بتتكلمي وبدافعي عن دينك زي اخوانك


----------



## nourr (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*ياجماعة ارجو الافادة هو المنتدى دةلتمجيد  المسيحية ولا لسب المسلمين ومنعهم من الرد المحترم على السب والشتيمة
يعنى باختصار 
انتم  بتقولو ان دينكم يعلم شتيمة الاخر على الرغم من ان منتداكم لا يسمح لاحد بالتعليق المحترم
يعنى عاملين اجتماع عائلى لسب والتنكيل
 وبعدين كسبتم اية
افدتو دينكم باية
وهل هذا تدين ؟
راجعو الفاظكم واسالو انفسكم اهكذا يسعد ربكم بابنائة (دة كلامكم)
هذة سماحة المسيح اللى بانين عليها معتقداتكم وافكار دينكم

عارف ايضا ان الحذف للمحترمين ومشاركاتهم سيستمر
لكن ابشركم
بموقعى الجديد مخصوص عشانكم بكل ادب واحترام هاكشف مؤمراتكم على المسيحين قبل المسلمين
كل مسيحى فهذا المنتدى للاسف عار على المسيحية كونها ديانة سماوية لاتقبل ما تفعلون هل منكم من يملك الرد ام يتكفل المتأمر الاكبر بالحذف حتى تظهر حقيقة مايدور
انا متاكد انة لا يوجد مسيحى حقيقى يقبل ما تفعلون
بالمناسبة افعالكم تثبت لنا يوما بعد الاخر اننا على حق
لان قرائنا يثبت ويؤرخ ماتفعلون الان
يعنى انتم الدليل على صدق عقيدتنا وثبات ايماننا
ونحن ايضا الدين الوحيد الذى لاينكر الاديان الاخرى
ويفهم جيدا العقائد الثلاث ولايهين مقداساتها وهذا فخر لى ولابناء المسلمين
لنفترض انكم على حق
لم نرفض المسيحية ولم ننكرها مثل ما تفعلون
اذا كنا على غير حق لانكرنا المسيحية ونبيها 
ما الداعى للاعتراف بالمسيحية اذا كنا ندعو لدين واحد وهو الاسلام
هذا هو السؤالظ*


----------



## فادية (13 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> زعلانه اوي عشان بيشتموا في زكريا بطرس
> ومش زعلتي لما زكريا بطرس وهو بيقول الاله بينزل في البراز
> مش زعلتي من الاهانه لرب العالمين؟
> هل زكريا بطرس اصبح رجل دين اسلامي حتى يخصص برامج لمهاجمة الاسلام
> ...



حضرتك بتكلمني انا يا استاذ لورد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (13 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> هو انتي مش وراكي شغلانه في الدنيا غير سب وشتم المسلمين
> ليه مفيش مره بتتكلمي وبدافعي عن دينك زي اخوانك


اولا انا مش بسب يا لورد باشا 
ثانيا انا ديني مش محتاج اني ادافع عنو لان هو واضح وكامل 
وكمان انا برد على الي بيحاولو يشوهو ديني وروح شوف منتدى رد الشبهات عن المسيحيه واتاكد لو انت مش متاكد 
بعدين بالراحه على نفسك متتعصبش كدا


----------



## fadi jolianos (17 نوفمبر 2006)

maarttina قال:


> أي اله التي تعرفه وتتبعه ؟؟
> اله الاسلام بتاع رضاعة الكبير واللمم والزنا والقتل ؟؟؟؟
> صدقني كنت عاوزه اكتب لا تعليق علي ماكتبت
> مينا ارجوك انت وروك ماتحذفوش مشاركات مهما كان فيها من شتيمة بالعكس خليهم يشتموا علشان تبان اخلاقهم الحقيقة
> ...



 أحبوا اعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيك و صلوا من أجل الذين يضطهدونكم."


----------



## huda (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ان الله يقبل توبة العـبـد مالم يغرغر وصابرين تابـت 
والله سبحانه وتعالى من اسمائه الغفور والرحيم والهادي 
وربنا يوفقها وييسر لها طريق الهدايه 
فاما كلامك عن رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام فلا نبالي به 
فالكلام معكي ضائع لانكي بالمختصر المفيد *****
وربنا معاكي ياصابرين الله يزيدك كمان حب لله وايمان وطاعه له ولرسوله


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (27 نوفمبر 2006)

لا ياانسة فادية ويا  كوبتك مان اللى يشوف مراته بتزنى مايروحش يلم الجيران يتفرجوا عليها اللى يشوف مراته بتزنى يقسم بالله اربع ايمان انه راها بتزنى والخامسة ان غضب الله عليه ان كان من الكاذبين حضرتها بقى  لو اعترفت كان بها مااعترفتش يبقى تقسم بالله اربع ايمان انها من الصادقين والخامسة ان لعنة الله عليها ان كانت من الكاذبين وهى حرة بقى فى نفسها انما الشهود الاربعه دول عشان مثلا لما واحد زى كوبتك مان ميكونش متغاظ من واحدة يقوم يروح يقول عليها كلام ماحصلش ويشهر بيها وهى ياعينى مالهاش ذنب  اعراض الناس مش لعبة


----------



## سلوى منير (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*******************

*معذرة يا اخت سلوي تم حذف مشاركتك *

*ده مش اسلوبنا *

*ومش هنبقي زيهم *

*ربنا معاكي*

*-----------------------------*

*coptic man*


----------



## سلوى منير (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مساء الخير يا جماعه


اولا انا زعلت جدا جدا جدا ان مشاركتى اتحذفت...وانا مش شايفه اى سبب لده....مشاركتى مش كان فيها اى اسلوب وحش او شتائم انا كل الحكايه قلت طريقه واقعيه وفعاله لتأديب كلبه مثلا صابرين فاكره نفسها داعيه وهى اصلا راقصه ومن الجهلاء......انا شايفه فعلا انها هى واللى زيها من المحجبات اللى فاكرين نفسهم خلاص لازم يتمدو على رجليهم وعلنى قدام كل الناس

انا لما اقول ده مش برتكب غلط فى حق اديان او اشخاص زى ناس اخرين ده رايى بمنتهى الصراحه وجايز ده لانى انا اصلا مدرسة ابتدائى وهو ده اسلوبى مع المخطا فى العقاب.....واللى اسمها صابرين دى مش كبيره على انها تتمد على رجليها لما تغلط وتقول كده وتفتكر انها داعيه

ارجو الرد بايجابيه ومناقشتى فى هذه الامور لانى بجد من اشد المعجبين بالمنتدى ده وكمان من اشد اللى بيكرهو كل المحجبات اللى عاملين داعيه بجد

فى انتظار الرد


----------



## huda (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*الحمدلله اني شفت مشاركتك السابقه قبل تحذف والي بتدل على اخلاقك الي انتي متربيه عليها *

*يامعلمة الاجيال *
*والله مساكين الطلبه الي بتدرسيهم كان الله في عونهم مدام فيه عندهم معلمه بالعقليه هذي*
*بتكرهي كل المحجبات ليش يعني *
*****************


----------



## Coptic Man (9 ديسمبر 2006)

سلوى منير قال:


> مساء الخير يا جماعه
> 
> 
> اولا انا زعلت جدا جدا جدا ان مشاركتى اتحذفت...وانا مش شايفه اى سبب لده....مشاركتى مش كان فيها اى اسلوب وحش او شتائم انا كل الحكايه قلت طريقه واقعيه وفعاله لتأديب كلبه مثلا صابرين فاكره نفسها داعيه وهى اصلا راقصه ومن الجهلاء......انا شايفه فعلا انها هى واللى زيها من المحجبات اللى فاكرين نفسهم خلاص لازم يتمدو على رجليهم وعلنى قدام كل الناس
> ...


 
*ها ارد عليكي ومش ها احذف ردك المرة دي*

*بكل بساطة المسيحية ليس دين عقاب اشخاص*

*ولا تامرنا بذلك فكلامك لا يتوافق معاها *

*كما انه لما تقولي علي انسانة انها كلبة فا تعتبر اهانة ونحن نحاول ان نقلل الاهانات هنا علي قدر المستطاع*

*فبرجاء عدم شخصنة الحوار*

*سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معاكي*


----------



## ابن الفادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ا   الاخت : مارتينا

                      نعمه وسلام لكل المشاركين والزائرين للمنتدي

           قرأت بعض مشاركاتك وخاصة ما يخص الفنانة او الراقصة المعتزلة او الداعية الاسلامية او الد..... كما تقولي نحن لاننكر علي احد التوبة او الخلاص . ولكن هذه ليس اول معتزلة تمتهن او تتبوء هذا المنصب الذي 
قد يكون في نظرهم شئ كبير ذو قيمة فهنالك من سبقها واخذ الصدارة في هذا المجال وقد اصبحت الدعاية الاسلامية عمل من ليس له عمل وعلي راسهن ممثلة الاغراء صاحب افلام الاباحيه شمس البارودي . التي
سهير البابلي شهيرة وكذلك من الجنس الاخر الداعية احمد الفيشاوي صاحب قضية انكار نسب ابنته من 
الزنا. وهناك الكثير نحن لانرفض التوبة ولكن لتكن توبة من اجل التوبة وليس 

            سلام الرب يكون معكم ومع كل المشاركين وزائرين المنتدي

                                 كل سنة وانتم طيبين  ......    
                                                                                               ابن المسيح

                                       ++++++++++++++++++
  [/color][/b]


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مشاركاتهم البذيئة باقية, وصمة عار على اخلاقهم QUOTE]
> 
> و ماذا عن مشاركات كوبتيك هيرو ؟؟؟
> هل تدل على اخلاقكم و اخلاق دينكم ؟؟؟


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مشاركاتهم البذيئة باقية, وصمة عار على اخلاقهم ....



و ماذا عن مشاركات كوبتيك هيرو؟
هل تدل على اخلاقكم و اخلاق دينكم ؟؟


----------



## Basilius (5 يناير 2007)

*امتى هتفوقوا يا مسلمين*

السلام و النعمة لكل الناس 
الاخت مارتينا و الاخ ماي رزك و الاخت المحاورة ربنا يعوضكم و يبارك خدمتكم و يكلل مجهودكم بالنجاح  
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  مسلم لمتى ستظل اعمى و تبحث عن مليون مبرر و مبرر لتعاليم دينك 
لما بتقولوا ان الاستاذة بتشتم و بتقول الة لمم و رضاع كبير و زنى و قتل 
اليس هذا في قران الة الاسلام ؟
اليس هذا من تعاليم الاسلام ؟ 
اليس هذا في الكتاب اللذي تقولون عنة انة منزل من الالة الحقيقي ؟ 
اليس هذا ما كان يفعلة محمد نبي الاسلام اللي بتقولوا علية اشرف الخلق ؟ 
اشرف الخلق بامارة اية ؟ 
افضل الخلق بقطع الطريق على القوافل و قتل الابرياء و العجائز مثال ام  قرفة و العصماء بنت مروان و غيرة و غيرة ؟
اشرف الخلق باغتصابة لطفلة عمرها ست سنوات و دمر لها كل معاني الطفولة و البراءة و جعلها عاهرة تصطاد شباب قريش من بعدة ؟ 
اشرف الخلق بنومة مع امراة في قبرها بحجة تخفيف الام و عذاب القبر ؟؟ يالا الهمجية :t32: 
اشرف الخلق كان شاذا ياوي مخنثا في بيتة اسمة انجشة 
اشرف الخلق كان و كان و كان 
و تدافعوا عن الاسلام بشراسة و في نفس الوقت اتحدى اي مسلم او مسلمة من تطبيق الاسلام على نفسة و على اختة و على ابنتة 
هل تقبل ان تكون ابنتك ملكة يمين ؟ 
هل تقبل ان تكون اختك محترفة زواج متعة و مسيار 
هل تقبل نتطبيق حديث محمد ايهما رجل و امراة توافقا فعشرة ما بينهما ثلاث ليلاي فان ارادا ان يتزايدا تزايدا و ان ارادا ان يتتاركا تتاركا   على اختك او امك او بنتك 
كفــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم هراء و كذب و تدليس يا مسلمين 
فوقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا لروحكم :beee:


----------



## سهير محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

يا اخ يالى بتفترى على الاسلام وبتفترى على  رسول اللة صلى اللة علية اعتقد انك متعرفش حاجة عن الاسلام او عن سيرة  الرسول محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم وانصح حضرتك انك تدخل على النت   وتبحث عن سيرتة بدل ماتفترى  اقاويل مش صحيحة الرسول ارسل  رحمة للعالمين والرسول  اكبر من انك تقول علية كدة انت مغلطش فى حقة لما افتريت علية  انت  غلطت فى حق نفسك انا عمرى ماسجلت فى منتدى قبل كدة بس سجلت بس عشان ارد على  الى كتبتة   على فكرة انا مسلمة بس  بحب كل الرسل   وعمرى ماغلط فى اى حد فيهم   على فكرة انا برد بزوق  وبطريقة مهزبة    لان الاسلام علمنا كدة  ومعلمناش نشتم فى الناس  مهما عملو عارف لية ياكبتن لان التسامح صفة من صفات الاقوياء بتقول فقوا لروحكم احنا مقتنعين بالاسلام وبنحب رسول اللة محمد وعيسى  وابراهيم   وكل الرسل  وبنحب اكتر  ربنا   ولكم دينكم وليا دينى      وكل  واحد بيختار       وكل واحد فى الاخر بيتحمل نتيجة اختيارة


----------



## سهير محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

يااستاز يالى  بتجيب سيرة الرسول   الرسول ماغتصبش حد اية الكلام دة   هوة حضرتك كنت  ايامة   عشان تقول     بثقة اوى كدة       وعموما هوة دة الكلام الى   بىعلمهولكمك عشان متفكروش يوم تبقوا مسلمين  واية يعنى  الممثلة  كانت بتعمل ادوار اغراء   وبطلت وتابت عن كدة   وعرفت غلطها   ولو بتابعوا جرايد تعرفوا انها  اتبرءت من الاعمال دى كلها    ومشيت فى طريق الهداية وندمت       وربنا بيغفر الزنوب  وهية طلبت المغفرة من ربنا مش من العباد عشان كل واحد يحكم عليها  وانتهم اية الى عرفكم انها داعية اسما     هوة انتو تعرفوا الى فى النية  وفى القلوب    اللة  يغلم وانتم لا تعلمون


----------



## سهير محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

يالى   قولت  كلام فى حق  رسول  الامة      انا  مش هرد على حضرتك    ربنا الى عالم وشايف     والى بيفترى على الرسول   وعلى اللة          لية عزاب  شديد   واللة يعلم وانتم لا تعلمون


----------



## سهير محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

انا مسلمة   ومن حقى ادافع عن الى اتكتب  يا اساتزة محدش بيخلط فيكم ولا  فى دينكم  لكم دينكم وليا دينى     وبدل ما تفترو من غير دليل    اقرءوا سيرة الرسول محمد صلى الللة علية وسلم  كلامة حكم ومقنع جدا الاسلام بيدعوا للسلام وصلة الارحام والعطف على الفقراء والمساكين  ورعاية الايتام والصبر القضاء   وحسن المعاملة    بردو مش هتقتعنعوا ان  الانجيل اتحرف فية    وان اتكتب عندكم فية ان فى دين هيجى من بعدة وهيكون فى نبى   اخر الانبياء  رسول الرحمة              اللة يسامحكم على الافتراءات  دى


----------



## سهير محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

نفوق لروحنا           عموما   محدش طلب  رائى حضرتك       احنا مقتنعين بمحمد    وموس وعيسى     وكل الرسل والانبياء     دول  ليهم مكانة   كبيرة        محدش يقدر يقول فى حقهم كلمة   والى يفترى عليهم بغير حق       ربنا مش هيسيبلوا         اللة    يمهل   ولا يهمل


----------



## تونى تون (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

يا جماعه زى ما مارتينا بتقول همه بيظهرو على حقيقتهم وبيتصنعو الحب لينا وبيقوله احنا اه ذمه 
ونسيو انهم لازم يقاتلونا حتى ندين دين الحق​


----------



## عادل غطاس (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صا&#*

يا اخوتي 

 ان طلع  العيب من اهل العيب مايبقاش عييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب



 لان دي طبائعهم وهو دة تعليمهم 





وتعليم دينهم


----------



## romyo (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: يا واش يا واش يا صابرين وبقيتي داعية يا صاب&#1*

عزيزتى مارتينا
عزيزى ماى روك
كل قارئ ومشارك لهذا الموضوع....تحياتى لكم جميعا...​
اما بالنسبة للداعية الاسلامية صابرين...فهى قد قامت بما هو صواب حقاً
فقد قررت صابرين ان تترك الدعارة الحرام لتدخل فى الدعارة الحلال "قولوا ان شاء الله"

و اول خطواتها للدعارة المحللة هو  اللمم :
الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلَّا اللَّمَمَ (النجم 32)
فَقَالَ : " إِلَّا اللَّمَم " وَهِيَ الصَّغَائِر الَّتِي لَا يَسْلَم مِنْ الْوُقُوع فِيهَا إِلَّا مَنْ عَصَمَهُ اللَّه وَحَفِظَهُ . وَقَدْ اُخْتُلِفَ فِي مَعْنَاهَا ; فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَالشَّعْبِيّ : " اللَّمَم " كُلّ مَا دُون الزِّنَى  . _اظن المعنى مفهوم_
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=32

ثانيا: ً المتعة  "الزنا الحلال اووووووووووى"وكله بتمنه..!!!!!!!!!!‏
حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏مُسَدَّدٌ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏يَحْيَى ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عِمْرَانَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏أَبُو رَجَاءٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ ‏ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ 
‏أُنْزِلَتْ ‏ ‏آيَةُ الْمُتْعَةِ ‏ ‏فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ فَفَعَلْنَاهَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏وَلَمْ يُنْزَلْ قُرْآنٌ يُحَرِّمُهُ وَلَمْ يَنْهَ عَنْهَا حَتَّى مَاتَ قَالَ ‏ ‏رَجُلٌ ‏ ‏بِرَأْيِهِ مَا شَاءَ
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=6512

حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏لَيْثٌ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الرَّبِيعِ بْنِ سَبْرَةَ الْجُهَنِيِّ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِيهِ ‏ ‏سَبْرَةَ ‏ ‏أَنَّهُ قَالَ ‏ 
‏أَذِنَ لَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏بِالْمُتْعَةِ ‏ ‏فَانْطَلَقْتُ أَنَا وَرَجُلٌ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ مِنْ ‏ ‏بَنِي عَامِرٍ ‏ ‏كَأَنَّهَا ‏ ‏بَكْرَةٌ ‏ ‏عَيْطَاءُ ‏ ‏فَعَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهَا أَنْفُسَنَا فَقَالَتْ مَا ‏ ‏تُعْطِي فَقُلْتُ رِدَائِي وَقَالَ صَاحِبِي رِدَائِي وَكَانَ ‏ ‏رِدَاءُ ‏ ‏صَاحِبِي أَجْوَدَ مِنْ رِدَائِي وَكُنْتُ أَشَبَّ مِنْهُ فَإِذَا نَظَرَتْ إِلَى ‏ ‏رِدَاءِ ‏ ‏صَاحِبِي أَعْجَبَهَا وَإِذَا نَظَرَتْ إِلَيَّ أَعْجَبْتُهَا ثُمَّ قَالَتْ أَنْتَ وَرِدَاؤُكَ يَكْفِينِي فَمَكَثْتُ مَعَهَا ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏مَنْ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ هَذِهِ النِّسَاءِ الَّتِي ‏ ‏يَتَمَتَّعُ ‏ ‏فَلْيُخَلِّ سَبِيلَهَا
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=1&Rec=3212

‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏عَلِيٌّ ‏ ‏حَدَّثَنَا ‏ ‏سُفْيَانُ ‏ ‏قَالَ ‏ ‏عَمْرٌو ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏الْحَسَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ ‏ ‏عَنْ ‏ ‏جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏وَسَلَمَةَ بْنِ الْأَكْوَعِ ‏ ‏قَالَا ‏ 
‏كُنَّا فِي جَيْشٍ فَأَتَانَا رَسُولُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فَقَالَ ‏ ‏إِنَّهُ قَدْ أُذِنَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَمْتِعُوا فَاسْتَمْتِعُوا
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=4725&doc=0&IMAGE

ثالثاً: فما اخطأت صابرين حينما طالبت اله الاسلام بحظها من الزنا "الذى كتبه هو عليها"

قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " إِنَّ اللَّه تَعَالَى كَتَبَ عَلَى اِبْن آدَم حَظّه مِنْ الزِّنَا أَدْرَكَ ذَلِكَ لَا مَحَالَةَ
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...l=arb&nSora=53&nAya=32&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0
:a82: :a82: 

رابعاً: فهذا ليس خطأ صابرين بل اله الاسلام الذى الهمها بالفجور
النفس وما سواها فألهمها فجورها وتقواها (الشمس 8،7)
وفسرها ابن كثير : قَوْله تَعَالَى " فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا " أَيْ فَأَرْشَدَهَا إِلَى فُجُورهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=91&nAya=8&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0
وقال القرطبى : قَوْله تَعَالَى : " فَأَلْهَمَهَا " أَيْ عَرَّفَهَا كَذَا رَوَى اِبْن أَبِي نَجِيح عَنْ مُجَاهِد . أَيْ عَرَّفَهَا طَرِيق الْفُجُور وَالتَّقْوَى وَقَالَهُ اِبْن عَبَّاس . وَعَنْ مُجَاهِد أَيْضًا : عَرَّفَهَا الطَّاعَة وَالْمَعْصِيَة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=91&nAya=8

فألتمسوا لها العذر وللحديث بقية ...........:new2: :new2: :new2: .


----------

